# Carrying Your Vaccination Card?



## Jules (Aug 2, 2021)

How have you treated your card?  

In the US some events, large or small, are requiring proof of vaccines and matching photo I.D.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 2, 2021)

I just folded mine in half and tucked it into my wallet.

The information is housed in a database at CVS drugstore and can be accessed by my phone or computer if I need a copy or verification.

I wish that they would link/sync the various databases so I could use our state's electronic passport system on my iPhone.


----------



## Lee (Aug 2, 2021)

We do not have an actual card but we do have two pieces of paperwork showing each dose. Those I copied and carry it in my wallet. The originals stay home.

Some places are asking for proof of vaccination and I think that will happen more and more.


----------



## Jules (Aug 2, 2021)

Lee said:


> We do not have an actual card but we do have two pieces of paperwork showing each dose. Those I copied and carry it in my wallet. The originals stay home.
> 
> Some places are asking for proof of vaccination and I think that will happen more and more.


Interesting that two different provinces have different systems.  I wondered how they would handle people who arrived for a second vax and didn’t have the first one with them.  

I plan to carry a photocopy.  Maybe it’d be ok to laminate that.  

The next time I see my GP, I’d like to know if the records of the vaxs have been sent to his office.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 2, 2021)

It is kept in my handbag in one of the zippered pouches inside of it.  I'm always double checking to see if it is still there.  The hospital did tell us that if we lost our card, to go by their Covid building to get a duplicate.   I am not worried.  I scanned them and saved to the desktop plus took pictures of them with my cell phone.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 2, 2021)

I have a copy of my vaccination record in the Medical file at home.  I have no need to show anyone proof
 of my vaccination.   I don't carry my fishing license either, it is in a ziplock sandwich bag in my tackle box.


----------



## Ladybj (Aug 2, 2021)

My answer would be other.  I do not carry my SS card with me, nor my card showing I was vaccinated as a child.  Therefore if I was vax, I would not carry that card either. If I would not be able to travel without it..fine with me because I am sure, at some point I would be able to.  What's next, showing proof you don't have HIV, a STD, that you are married, which programs you watch on TV, etc.   We already have Census that is all up in our business...just sounding off a bit. I have to keep reminding myself - Life is Good!


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2021)

It's in a drawer at home. I've never been asked to show it.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 2, 2021)

I scanned and printed a copy of our cards, and the wife put those copies in her purse...in case we go somewhere where proof is required.  We keep the originals at home, because getting a new card would probably be a hassle, if it got lost.  For awhile, the Staples stores were offering to laminate these cards, for free, but after getting some reports about the lamination causing the cards to be unreadable, they stopped that offer.  

So far, we haven't been anywhere where proof was required, but if this virus continues unchecked that may very well change.


----------



## Ladybj (Aug 2, 2021)

Don M. said:


> I scanned and printed a copy of our cards, and the wife put those copies in her purse...in case we go somewhere where proof is required.  We keep the originals at home, because getting a new card would probably be a hassle, if it got lost.  For awhile, the Staples stores were offering to laminate these cards, for free, but after getting some reports about the lamination causing the cards to be unreadable, they stopped that offer.
> 
> So far, we haven't been anywhere where proof was required, but if this virus continues unchecked that may very well change.


It may... but the only thing about that is they are saying vax people can get the virus as well...  So people can show their card but does it really proved they don't have the virus??  The smart thing to do is offer quick covid test. jmo.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 2, 2021)

I doubt that I will ever be in a situation that will require proof of vaccination but the card doesn’t weigh much.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 2, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> It may... but the only thing about that is they are saying vax people can get the virus as well...  So people can show their card but does it really proved they don't have the virus??  The smart thing to do is offer quick covid test. jmo.


"So people can show their card but does it really proved they don't have the virus??"

Exactly and I guess their are some fake vaccine cards too.

If an establishment requires to see a vaccine card are they able to tell the difference in authentic or fake?


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 2, 2021)

For proof, they can always check with Renaissance Doctors Hospital in McAllen where we received our doses.  Vaccination info is entered to the computers at the time of vaccination.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 2, 2021)

Both my husband and I carry a copy of our vaccination cards, the originals stay home.  So far we haven't had to show them for anything, but we carry them if needed.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 2, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> For proof, they can always check with Renaissance Doctors Hospital in McAllen where we received our doses.  Vaccination info is entered to the computers at the time of vaccination.


Would a busy establishment have time to check each one???


----------



## Pepper (Aug 2, 2021)

Doctors have asked to see it and they copy it & keep it for their records.  I carry it with me, with all my other cards.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 2, 2021)

There's some entrepreneur somewhere who is at work creating, or maybe has already created, some novel way to be able to keep and easily present that info easily. I'm sure that once something suitable has been perfected, it will be for sale and will sell well at Walgreens, CVS, etc. Maybe they'll come up with a way, a phone app maybe, to also store all of one's other medical info easily so that you won't have to fill out so many forms when you go to a hospital or a new doctor. They'd just be able to scan it in a matter of seconds and we can all go on with our lives. If you're handy that way, you could make one and provide a valuable service for mankind.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 2, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Would a busy establishment have time to check each one???


I have no idea; I don't work there to know how it is done.  But, our record is saved in their records.  They have this huge building ... dedicated just for Covid-19 and a huge staff to boot.  I was amazed when we went there for our doses.  That hospital has taken over all of the other hospitals in the valley; they keep adding to the main hospital and adding other buildings ~ elsewhere.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 3, 2021)

Here in NM vaccination data is kept in a database at the NM Department of Health.  Somebody told me it's also kept in some national database. but I dunno if that's true or not.  Probably is.


----------



## Jules (Aug 3, 2021)

The problem with a state/national database is the average business can’t access that info.  

Just heard that Broadway is requiring proof of vaccine. For events with people being very close to each other for an extended period of time, it’s understandable.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Aug 3, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I doubt that I will ever be in a situation that will require proof of vaccination but the card doesn’t weigh much.


Oh, I don't know, I think that card weighs an awful lot.  And it's a burden I don't want to have to carry.  I hope it doesn't come to the point where I don't have a choice.


----------



## Jules (Aug 3, 2021)

What I didn’t like was the size of ours.  Just a smidge too wide to fit in a plastic CC slot in my wallet.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 3, 2021)

Uptosnuff said:


> Oh, I don't know, I think that card weighs an awful lot.  And it's a burden I don't want to have to carry.  I hope it doesn't come to the point where I don't have a choice.


That little card is much lighter than a coffin.

I have no regrets about getting my vaccination.

IMO getting vaccinated is the right thing to do unless there is a legitimate medical reason that would make it dangerous for a very few individuals.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 3, 2021)

Instructions to store your Covid vaccination info on your phone -

Android - https://www.pcmag.com/how-to/how-to-carry-your-vaccination-card-on-your-phone

iPhone - https://www.idropnews.com/how-to/4-...-19-vaccination-card-to-your-iphone/164019/7/


----------

